
Announcing GPG Sync v0.2 - jeffo_rulez
https://tech.firstlook.media/gpg-sync-v0-2
======
epoch_100
> Now, each member of your organization doesn’t have to go track down everyone
> else’s public keys and make sure that they’re authentic. You don’t need to
> hold regular key signing parties (though I do recommend that the tech staff
> uses the authority key to sign each as they add it to the keylist in order
> to build an internal web of trust). The users don’t actually have to do
> anything — they just write encrypted emails to their colleagues, and it just
> works.

This is a huge improvement on the traditional OpenPGP user flow.

